# How long can a large flowerhorn go without food?



## cHiBi_sCeNe (May 22, 2011)

My 7 inch male flowerhorn hasn't eaten for 4-5 days due to internal parasites. How long can flowerhorns go without eating? I've heard of them going up to a month without any food. Is this possible? I'm currently treating him in his 180l juwel tank.
Thanks.


----------



## saddletramp (May 19, 2012)

They can go for one month easy, if they are fat when they stop eating. Bill


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

I have no idea what a flowerhorn is but my Rummy's and Kribensis have gone 14 days with no food, maybe longer.


----------



## LB79 (Nov 18, 2011)

About two weeks.


----------



## cHiBi_sCeNe (May 22, 2011)

I don't think he is going to make it. But thanks anyway.


----------



## tendertouche401 (Jun 4, 2012)

chibi scene,

Flowerhorn are normally very strong...if you are treating him...most likely he'll make it.
Flowerhorn cichlids have a life span of 10–12 years. They are usually kept at a water temperature of 80–85 °F, and a pH of 7.4–8.0. They require a tank of a minimum of 55 gallons, with 125 gallons optimal. 
DISEASE BACTERIAL - Highly contagious. Caused by Gram-negative bacteria. Most species belong to the Aeromonas genus. It may also caused by poor water quality, over feeding and introducing sick fish to the community. 
SYMPTOMS- Body-rot, fin-rot, tail-rot, white patches on body, hemorrhagic discoloration of vent anal area of abdomen, pop eye and abnormally high respiratory rate.
TREATMENT- Improve the water quality by doing a large water change. Treat with positive and negative gram antibacterial agent such as, Furan 2 and Nitrofurazone. 
PREVENTION- Always quarantine doubtful looking fish in water treated with an antibacterial agent. Do not over feed. Siphoned all uneaten food. Avoid cross-tank contamination. Wash hand with anti-bacterial soap before or after touching sick or dead fish. Bleach all tanks/accessories after fish healed.

DISEASE FLUKES â€“ Highly contagious external parasites belonging to the classes Trematoda and Cestoda species in the family Dactylogyridae parasitise the gills and digestive tract.
SYMPTOMS- Fishes show signs of extreme skin/gill irritability, continually scratching and scraping on rocks etc., and "flicking" the pelvic and dorsal fins against the side of the body. Gill plates are clamped or close tight or not functioning when breathing. 
TREATMENT- Do 75% water change and treat the tank with formalin (Quick Cure, Formalite III and Livebearer) Feed sparingly and wash all filtrations. These diseases are extremely contagious.
PREVENTION- Maintain a much higher standard of aquasystem hygiene. Water change, water change and more water change. Always quarantine doubtful looking fish. Avoid cross-tank contamination. Washing hand with anti-bacterial soap before or after touching sick or dead fish. Bleach all tanks/accessories after fish died or healed.

*Ichthyopthirius Multifilis* (ICH, white spot disease)
DISEASE- Highly contagious. Caused by ciliated protozoan. Ichthyophthirius multifilis in freshwater tanks It is a pesky little parasite. It is very contagious. Caused by frozen live food which were contaminated with ich...
SYMPTOMS- Small, pure white, clearly-defined spots. Itâ€™s liked sprinkled with salt all over his body and head, even eyes. May be less active, may have stopped eating, fins may be clumped. Lethargic and they may scratch against rocks and gravel and show increased gill movement Ichtyophthirius has a direct fish-to-fish cycle and thus can build up quickly in the limited space of an aquarium.
TREATMENT- Do a 75% partial water change and treat immediately with appropriate medicine (Aquarisol + 1 tablespoon salt per 10 gallon). Ick is temperature sensitive, raising the water temperature to 85+ degrees for a few hours every 2 or 3 days may be effective. Ick is a parasite and highly contagious and is spread very easily it is recommended to treat the whole tank instead of individual fish.
PREVENTION- Quarantine newly purchased fish from LFS for 3-4 weeks or even from a reputable fish breeder. Water change, water change and more water change. Avoid cross-tank contamination. Washing hand with antibacterial soap before or after touching sick or dead fish. Bleached all tanks/accessories after fish died or healed. Washing newly purchased plants/accessories under running hot water may also protect from contaminations.

DISEASE- Caused by various factors, over feeding, sudden changes in temperature and feeding with spoiled food. 
SYMPTOMS- Fish experiences difficulty in maintaining its position in the water, have difficulty swimming, because their swim bladder (located alongside the spine between the belly and the tail) is either too short (causing them to not be able to swim horizontally) or it is swollen (causing them to float on one side). 
TREATMENT- Since there are various causes, specific treatment is difficult to recommend. Isolation of the fish in a tank with shallow water and temperature 5 degrees higher than the stock tank or pond may bring about an improvement. Addition of salt, up to 1 g/Liter may be worthwhile. Addition of a proprietary antibacterial agent may also help.
PREVENTION- Avoid sudden temperature fluctuation. Improve water quality. Do not over feed. Do not turned-off lights at night after feeding, wait 1 to 2 hours after.


----------



## tendertouche401 (Jun 4, 2012)

*Go here for answer and suggestions..I would hate for you to loose your flowerhorn*

http://www.flowerhornusa.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=34656

Go here and see about the treatment. 

Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## cHiBi_sCeNe (May 22, 2011)

Ok. Thanks. He got internal parasites due to me buying another flowerhorn from Thailand and putting it in the same tank with a divider. I didn't have a quarantine tank, so I had no choice. I have had him for 2 years and he has been fine and only ever got ill once with ich. His symtoms are: small pinholes in his head, thick white cotton wool type feces, a bloated stomach, he won't eat, he isn't breathing very well, he isn't very active, his colors are very dull, his head has lumps on it and has shrunk, he has lost 4 flowers, and he had a moving worm crawling on his head today. The other flowerhorn I paid £80 for died with the same symtoms in 2 days after buying it. It has been 1 day since he finished being treated, and he is still no better. The water quality is always good as well. I am very attached to this flowerhorn and would be very upset to loose him. Is there anything I can do for him? Is this hexamita? I will create another thread about him. 
Thanks.


----------



## tendertouche401 (Jun 4, 2012)

I gave you the link that will let you know how to treat the whole in the head. Please use that link to guide you in bringing your flowerhead back to his normal status.

http://www.flowerhornusa.com/forums/...howtopic=34656

Hole-In-The-Head Disease

Cause and Symptoms

•The cause of this condition is Hexamita Protozoa , parasitic organisms that are highly contagious.
•These parasites thrive with poor water quality management.
•If your fish has this condition, you will notice the appearance of small pits and pimples mainly on the fish’s head. These pits will simply grow and form bigger pits.
•The pits are white in color, and sometimes mucous are visible around them.
•In addition to losing weight, becoming lethargic, and losing their appetites, the fish will produce white, stringy feces.
Treatment

•Add Dimetrydazole (5mg/l) or Metronidazole (7mg/l).
•Repeat treatment once every 3 days.
•Do a 20%-30% water change.
•It is sometimes necessary to inject Metronidazole, but injections near the affected area should be attempt only by qualified personnel.
Preventive measures :

•Change your water regularly.
•Quarantine new fish for three to four weeks.
•Avoid cross-tank contamination.

If you don't have an extra tank, may I suggest using one of those plastic tub that are used to store clothes, etc...I've used it with a heater, airstone and filter when I ran into problems with my 220...

Good Luck.


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

cHiBi_sCeNe said:


> Ok. Thanks. He got internal parasites due to me buying another flowerhorn from Thailand and putting it in the same tank with a divider. I didn't have a quarantine tank, so I had no choice. I have had him for 2 years and he has been fine and only ever got ill once with ich. His symtoms are: small pinholes in his head, thick white cotton wool type feces, a bloated stomach, he won't eat, he isn't breathing very well, he isn't very active, his colors are very dull, his head has lumps on it and has shrunk, he has lost 4 flowers, and he had a moving worm crawling on his head today. The other flowerhorn I paid £80 for died with the same symtoms in 2 days after buying it. It has been 1 day since he finished being treated, and he is still no better. The water quality is always good as well. I am very attached to this flowerhorn and would be very upset to loose him. Is there anything I can do for him? Is this hexamita? I will create another thread about him.
> Thanks.


 
Your Two year old Flowerhorn should be much larger than the seven inches, closer to twelve.
HITH is very difficult to treat and doubtful that fish can be cured.
Can get it somewhat under control with medicated food (metronidazole) and lot's of clean water.(mix medication with food's)
180 litres is too small for even one Flowerhorn and fish is more than likely stunted as a result.
Improper diet and poor enviornment is considered the leading cause of the symptoms you describe.
Too small a tank for large waste producer's,possible diet including disese infested feeder fishes, Lack of weekly water changes,all equal stress and poor growth.


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

Throw some Epsom salt in the tank, there is a epsom method on monster fish keepers that really works it helps purge the parasite from the body and the Epsom salt in the tank water will eventually kill the parasite as well, super effective. Just gotta force feed him with Epsom soaked food


----------



## cHiBi_sCeNe (May 22, 2011)

Thanks. I thought force feeding would be difficult and result to the fish inhaling the food. 
Here is the thread I made. http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/fish/179746-very-sick-large-male-flowerhorn-hexamita.html


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

It's very easy if you put it inside the mouth they usually take it, you need to start now before it becomes too late, Epsom salt won't harm fish or plants in fact it is useful to plants, I wish you the best of luck with your baby:/


----------

